# What Is this?



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My Dad handed this to me today and said do you want It? I said what Is It? He says hell If I know!! It's been hanging up In the garage for 30 years..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

,,,,


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

At first glance maybe a prototype Super Taper? http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Banjos/Drywall-Super-Taper.html Then I look at it again and think it could be something else. Try to figure out where to put a roll of tape on it so we can get a better picture.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The tape goes over the plastic thingy and under the first sprocket that pushes the tape out..It has a cutter too. I think that's how the tape Is feed. Not sure!


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

It might be a simplified bazooka that just apply's the tape. Load the joints up, and have a guy go behind putting the tape on. I'll admit I've done it before with my bazooka after breaking a cable, and having no replacement.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

It reminds me of Can-Am's dry taper: http://www.canamtool.com/products/dry-taper/

Does the cutter look something like the Can-Am's? (See photo #4)


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's the cutter JM.. A dry taper makes sense , But what attaches to the male thread ? A sander pole just wouldn't add up. :blink:

I don't think it's as old a tool as the ole man says ..It cleaned up well! If It was ever used I'd say maybe once,still has the stickers on it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> The tape goes over the plastic thingy and under the first sprocket that pushes the tape out..It has a cutter too. I think that's how the tape Is feed. Not sure!


With the 2 sprockets joined together with a drive chain, it looks like that by running the front sprocket on the wall, the back sprocket would turn and along with the plastic thingy, drive the tape forward to the front sprocket, which would pick the tape up and feed it out?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> still has the stickers on it.


What do the stickers read? A company name? Product name?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> What do the stickers read? A company name? Product name?


There's 3 stickers , Before I cleaned it I dug through my Fred Sanford glasses for my best pair ,,and all I could see or make out were two zeros.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Could you re-take this picture Moore, and raise your camera a inch or 2 higher:whistling2:

And smash that machine, I think it's one of those M*$H tape installers


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

moore said:


> There's 3 stickers , Before I cleaned it I dug through my Fred Sanford glasses for my best pair ,,and all I could see or make out were two zeros.


WAIT! I got another pair of glasses 

I found a serial # on one of the stickers 284834161003 On the other sticker I could make out a price $72.50 :thumbup: Great !!! Now I'll be sitting here for the rest of the day searching for this damn thing! 

If I had to take a wild guess..I'd say it's a Marshall town tool.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Could you re-take this picture Moore, and raise your camera a inch or 2 higher:whistling2:
> 
> And smash that machine, I think it's one of those M*$H tape installers


I don't agree with smashing it. Send it to me, and I'll hook it up to my material power feed systems. Add a creaser wheel and make a next generation bazooka out of it. 

I do agree with the pic.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Could you re-take this picture Moore, and raise your camera a inch or 2 higher:whistling2:
> 
> And smash that machine, I think it's one of those M*$H tape installers


Yeah, and maybe just nudge that wood thing out of the way a bit too


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> WAIT! I got another pair of glasses
> 
> I found a serial # on one of the stickers 284834161003 On the other sticker I could make out a price $72.50 :thumbup: Great !!! Now I'll be sitting here for the rest of the day searching for this damn thing!
> 
> If I had to take a wild guess..I'd say it's a Marshall town tool.


So there was like 284 billion of these once made. Should be easy to find something on them, then.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You should see the flip side!!:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Thank you Moore:thumbup:

I'm fairly sure it's a M3sh tape dispenser. My one old partner, had a brother that also did DW. We were in his shop one day (20 odd years ago) and he had a bunch of dry tape installers that he sorta collected. I remember we ended up borrowing one from him.

If you think about your machine, it has the 2 wheels to keep the M3sh tape taunt/tight. Keeps the M3sh tape from running too free. And I think I seen this machine before, or something similar in his shop, b/c of the bazooka parts on it. It's sorta jogging my memory, but can't say for sure

Maybe the Marshalltown guy on this site can check his tool archive (send him a PM)

And whats every body doing at home today?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck;
And whats every body doing at home today?:eek:[/QUOTE said:


> I've got 2 houses in one county that's been ready to load since last Friday but the supply Is dragging there feet ..why???? don't care! I called the two builders and told them of another supply that will have those homes loaded tomorrow! I don't like stepping on toes [BUT] the hangers will start hanging tomorrow ! :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice pic, And my guess was a dry mesh taper as well.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I really don't think It's a mesh taper..It's hard enough to slip paper through..I just tried a roll of mesh and it was totally impossible!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> And whats every body doing at home today?


Now that I'm self employed again, work time hours are somewhat more flexible.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Looks like an old school super taper
http://youtu.be/okQ_7SSUWHU
Very similar


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

well if it works like a super taper ...hang it back up


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> well if it works like a super taper ...hang it back up


Looks like something you need to get ahold of to make a fibafuse taper! Just rig up an automatic glue dispenser to spray the bottom of the fuse as you go and bam! No having to wipe tapes and you get the power of fuse.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> Here's the cutter JM.. A dry taper makes sense , But what attaches to the male thread ? A sander pole just wouldn't add up. :blink:
> 
> I don't think it's as old a tool as the ole man says ..It cleaned up well! If It was ever used I'd say maybe once,still has the stickers on it.


well you could use a 7'' box or a 8 '' fatboy and box your seams then use this tool to put the tape on the seams but I think you need to hang it up next to that hot pic on the wall:thumbup:


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't see where Marshalltown ever had anything like that. I would agree with Precision though, it looks like an old school super taper. The plate that extends perpendicular from the main frame of the taper likely allowed the machine to attach firmly to a bucket. 

I bet it worked good, back in the day. Thanks for sharing, this stuff is always interesting.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> I don't see where Marshalltown ever had anything like that. I would agree with Precision though, it looks like an old school super taper. The plate that extends perpendicular from the main frame of the taper likely allowed the machine to attach firmly to a bucket.
> 
> I bet it worked good, back in the day. Thanks for sharing, this stuff is always interesting.


That plate is the cutter Jim. 

Since no one knows what it is or who made it !! Maybe it's worth something! :blink: ....I'll take 10k OBO! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

BowieMarshalltown said:


> I don't see where Marshalltown ever had anything like that. I would agree with Precision though, it looks like an old school super taper. The plate that extends perpendicular from the main frame of the taper likely allowed the machine to attach firmly to a bucket.
> 
> I bet it worked good, back in the day. Thanks for sharing, this stuff is always interesting.


If it is some type of super taper, then there should be something to adjust the mud flow. Then that threaded shaft, that appears to accept a pole sander?????????

Once upon a time all sanding heads had male ends, well the poles were always female ends. But you already know that, being from Marshalltown, and I have always bought Marshalltown heads all my life. Your make both type of ends for your sanders now though,,,,,, right:blink:

So is that threaded shaft meant for a sanding pole, or something else:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> That plate is the cutter Jim.
> 
> Since no one knows what it is or who made it !! Maybe it's worth something! :blink: ....I'll take 10k OBO! :thumbsup:


If that plate is a cutter, then it's no super taper. It's pointless to have a cutter on a super taper.

Time to make a video of that toy you don't know how to use or what it's for:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> If it is some type of super taper, then there should be something to adjust the mud flow. Then that threaded shaft, that appears to accept a pole sander?????????
> 
> Once upon a time all sanding heads had male ends, well the poles were always female ends. But you already know that, being from Marshalltown, and I have always bought Marshalltown heads all my life. Your make both type of ends for your sanders now though,,,,,, right:blink:
> 
> So is that threaded shaft meant for a sanding pole, or something else:blink:


I was wondering if that threaded shaft might turn, and activate the cutter downward when it's turned, and the springs in moore's pics automatically return the blade up for the next cut(?) Otherwise, I'm not seeing right now how the cutter is controlled the one way.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> I was wondering if that threaded shaft might turn, and activate the cutter downward when it's turned, and the springs in moore's pics automatically return the blade up for the next cut(?) Otherwise, I'm not seeing right now how the cutter is controlled the one way.


Or maybe there was something that came off the threaded shaft's handle and attached to the sliding cutter mechanism in a way that got it to cut down? moore, could you see if either might be the case?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I was wondering if that threaded shaft might turn, and activate the cutter downward when it's turned, and the springs in moore's pics automatically return the blade up for the next cut(?) Otherwise, I'm not seeing right now how the cutter is controlled the one way.


You could be right JM...the threaded shaft will spin but this thing has been laying around for many years ..IMO the cutter is hand operated .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Or maybe there was something that came off the threaded shaft's handle and attached to the sliding cutter mechanism in a way that got it to cut down? moore, could you see if either might be the case?


It looks like a one piece tool to me .[?]


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> You could be right JM...the threaded shaft will spin but this thing has been laying around for many years ..IMO the cutter is hand operated .


I'm thinking having to reach up each time and push down on the mechanism to get the blade to cut wouldn't work well, if that's what you're meaning. Something in the shaft being threaded, and spinning, probably means something, that right now I'm suspecting has to do with cutting tapes by using it.

But whatever it's operating system truly is, it wasn't one that seemed successful, as no one here seems familiar at all with the thing.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> ,,,,


sent it to me with your banjo ...I will attach it


----------



## BowieMarshalltown (Jul 18, 2013)

Your are right 2buck, we do have male and female threaded sander handles. We used to only have the female, but now you have to have everything for everyone!!! I wonder if this machine is part of a larger machine? It's interesting and we need to findout. Maybe it's something Icerock's great great grandfather modified years ago???


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Best rasp ever!


----------

